# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  virus qui cache les dossiers et transforme les dossiers en racouri

## haphp

salut
depuis une semainevds qu'on branche un flache disque(cl USB) le virus active ,il cache les fichiers et transforme les dossiers en racouri nd  j'ai un virus qui transforme les dossiers en raccourci.  La version avira  ne dtectais pas  le virus  . 
SVP s'ill ya une solution
Merci d'avance de votre aide

----------


## Benj.

Bonjour,

comme je le conseille souvent, un scan n'impliquant aucun systme d'exploitation peut tre un plus et plus particulirement pour les virus rcalcitrants.

En ce qui me concerne, AVG Rescue CD est trs bien pens, simple et efficace. Il peut tre utilis via un "boot CD" ou "USB".

Le plus simple et le plus sr tant d'utiliser un CD. Comme l'antivirus utilise les atouts d'une distribution Linux LiveCD, aucune installation n'est  faire et a permet de ne plus avoir les contraintes d'un OS en cours d'utilisation, qui bloque parfois la suppression des logiciels/excutables/virus.

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette mthode ne cote rien et peut d'avrer utile.

----------


## ahcene71

slt ne t'inquite pas c'est trs simple. 
Tu ouvre ta cl USB puis tu a dans l anglet outils puis slectionne option des dossiers. Ensuite va dans l anglet affichage et coche "afficher les fichiers et dossiers cacher" 
Puis tu dcoche "masquer les extensions des fichiers dont le type est connu" 
Puis dcoche encor "masquer les fichiers protgs du system d'exploitation (recommander) a se moment un page va s'ouvrir et clique sur "oui". 
Voila tous va s afficher.
 A+  ::ccool::

----------


## hackoofr

> salut
> depuis une semainevds qu'on branche un flache disque(cl USB) le virus active ,il cache les fichiers et transforme les dossiers en racouri nd  j'ai un virus qui transforme les dossiers en raccourci.  La version avira  ne dtectais pas  le virus  . 
> SVP s'ill ya une solution
> Merci d'avance de votre aide


 ::salut:: 
La solution  ton problme peut-tre se trouve ici  :;):   ::ccool::

----------


## tigzy

Salut

USBFix est un outil dvelopp par Chiquitine29 et C_XX qui supprime certaines infections USB et nettoye les priphriques amovibles.


Brancher les lecteurs externes (Cl USB, Disque dur, ...) susceptibles 
d'avoir t infects

*Tlcharger USBFix*

- Lancer *USBFix.exe*
- Choisir *Suppression*
- Puis *ok*
- Patienter pendant la dtection- Un fichier texte s'ouvre, fichier => enregistrer sous
- laisser le nom par dfaut, enregistrer sur le bureau
- *copier coller le contenu du fichier texte dans la fenetre de rponse*

----------


## hackoofr

::salut:: 
Tlchargez sur le bureau Malwarebyte's Anti-Malware 
=> double-clic sur *mbam-setup* pour lancer l'installation
=> Installer simplement sans rien modifier
=> *Faites les mises  jour (Clic sur "Mise  jour" puis "Recherche de mises  jour").*
=> si la mise  jour a chou, la faire aprs execution du logiciel => *onglet "Mise  jour"*
=> Quand le programme lanc ==> cocher *Excuter un examen complet*
=> Clic *Rechercher*
=> Eventuellement dcocher les disques  ne pas analyser
=> Clic *Lancer l'examen* 
=> En fin de scan ( 1h environ), si infection trouve
=> Clic *Afficher rsultat*
=> Fermer vos applications en cours
=> Si _MalwareByte's_ n'a rien dtect, cliquez sur OK Un rapport va apparatre fermez-le.
=> Si _MalwareByte's_ a dtect des infections, cliquez sur Afficher les rsultats ensuite Vrifier si tout est coch et clic *Supprimer la slection*.
=> *Note* : Si MalwareByte's a besoin de redmarrer pour terminer la suppression, acceptez en cliquant sur "OK".

un rapport s'ouvre le copier et le coller dans la rponse

Puis vous pouvez tlcharger cet outil ShortcutRemover  pour supprimer automatiquement les raccourcis infects par ce virus et restaurer vos dossiers cachs  ::ccool::

----------


## boukam61

> slt ne t'inquite pas c'est trs simple. 
> Tu ouvre ta cl USB puis tu a dans l anglet outils puis slectionne option des dossiers. Ensuite va dans l anglet affichage et coche "afficher les fichiers et dossiers cacher" 
> Puis tu dcoche "masquer les extensions des fichiers dont le type est connu" 
> Puis dcoche encor "masquer les fichiers protgs du system d'exploitation (recommander) a se moment un page va s'ouvrir et clique sur "oui". 
> Voila tous va s afficher.
>  A+


Bonjour,
merci beaucoup

----------


## hackoofr

::salut:: 
Ou bien avec ce Vbscript : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...s/#post6119821

Voici un autre script qui regroupe tous les fichiers de Type *VBS* ou bien *VBE :* http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...b/#post7379409

----------


## geroma

essai  SMADAV

----------


## identifia

j'ai dj vcu le mme problme avec ma cl usb
j'ai utilis un outil : *Shortcut Virus Remover v3.1* et tout va bien  :;):

----------

